# Incarto.



## dianes

Hola, 
hay otra maner, mas que "embalaje", para decir "incarto en castellano?
Estoy hablando de "incarto" para productos alimentares, por ejemplo para galletas o chips.

Gracias


----------



## Idiomático

Me parece que se puede decir _envase._


----------



## heidita

dianes said:


> Hola,
> hay otra manera, más que "embalaje", para decir "incarto en castellano?
> Estoy hablando de "incarto" para productos alimenticios, por ejemplo para galletas o chips.
> 
> Gracias


 
Hola diana, los "chips" (en español decimos _patatas_ sin más), vienen en bolsas. El otro amigo tiene razón, también se dice envase o recipiente, depende del producto.


----------



## Neuromante

También vale "Paquete" o "caja". Creo que el problema es que no tenemos un equivalente para "Incarto" así que: Todas las demás formas

Nosotros decimos "Papaps" no "patatas"


----------



## heidita

Neuro, serán _papas_, ¿no?


----------



## Malaia

Para la leche usamos el término "break"...aunque lo llamamos "caja de leche". Las patatas van en bolsas o en los tubos de cartón (la "pringes" esas..jejej). Las papas son las patatas sin cortar (anda que no he recogío yo papas del sembrao...). "Chips"..son patatas en inglés..pero no creo que ningún español use una palabra tan cursilona. En Italia ¿cómo se llaman las bolsas de patatas?


----------



## heidita

Malaia said:


> Para la leche usamos el término "break"


Me pregunto si será "brik"? Como en "Tetra Brik".





> "??..aunque lo llamamos "caja de leche".





> Las papas son las patatas sin cortar (anda que no he recogío yo papas del sembrao...).


En Madrid no se dice papas nunca, siempre patata. 





> "Chips"..son patatas en inglés..pero no creo que ningún español use una palabra tan cursilona.


Por aquí son bolsas de patatas (fritas).





> En Italia ¿cómo se llaman las bolsas de patatas?


 
Eso me pregunto yo. ¿No se venden en bolsas?


----------



## Malaia

heidita said:


> Me pregunto si será "brik"? Como en "Tetra Brik".En Madrid no se dice papas nunca, siempre patata. Por aquí son bolsas de patatas (fritas).
> 
> Eso me pregunto yo. ¿No se venden en bolsas?


 ¿De qué te asombras? es cierto que lo llamamos "caja de leche"...aunque coloquialmente. Es tetrabrick..o como se escriba, pero que conste que de "abre fácil" no tiene ná.
La papas y las patatas son lo mismo...pero pasando de Despeñaperros para arriba son "patatas" y de allí para abajo "papas".

De Italia sólo he oido "pattatine fritte"...pero desconozco si son las de plato recien fritas o de bolsa como "Matutano".


----------



## Farro

Ciao,

En Italia ¿cómo se llaman las bolsas de patatas?[/quote]

Sacchetto di patatine


----------



## Neuromante

"*Caja de..."* se usa más bien para un grupo de "paquetes" que vienen ya juntos.
Al menos aquí una *caja de leche* sería un grupo de paquetes embalados juntos, una *caja de cigarrillos* sería el grupo de veinte paquetes (O cajetillas) que se puede encontrar en un estanco.

Pd: Malaia tiene razón en lo de Papa y Patata pero habría que añadir casi toda Sudamérica en el grupo de papa


----------



## Malaia

Bueno...como en todas partes, para gustos colores. Cuando NOSOTROS (los de mi provincia almenos) hablamos de caja de leche, decimos "Dame una caja de leche  Pasc..", y te dan un brick. 1, no 2 ni 3, ni una caja de 6. Cuando pedimos 6 litros de leche, 6 bricks, nos dan la "caja entera" o "el paquete". Pero que no nos metamos en líos...que al final todos nos entendemos y en cada casa uno habla como oye o como puede.


----------



## Neuromante

Resumiendo:

No tenemos equivalente directo para _encarto_ pero si miles de formas según tamaño, forma, contenido, etcetera.


----------



## Farro

Malaia said:


> Bueno...como en todas partes, para gustos colores. Cuando NOSOTROS (los de mi provincia almenos) hablamos de caja de leche, decimos "Dame una caja de leche  Pasc..", y te dan un brick. 1, no 2 ni 3, ni una caja de 6. Cuando pedimos 6 litros de leche, 6 bricks, nos dan la "caja entera" o "el paquete". Pero que no nos metamos en líos...que al final todos nos entendemos y en cada casa uno habla como oye o como puede.




En Madrid decimos un cartón de leche cuando se trata de tetrabrik.


----------



## TraductoraPobleSec

Farro said:


> En Madrid decimos un cartón de leche cuando se trata de tetrabrik.


 
Aquí también solemos hablar de "cartones".


----------



## karunavera

dianes said:


> Hola,
> hay otra maner, mas que "embalaje", para decir "incarto en castellano?
> Estoy hablando de "incarto" para productos alimentares, por ejemplo para galletas o chips.
> 
> Gracias


Se me ocurre la palabra "envoltorio".


----------



## TraductoraPobleSec

Sí, karunavera, para galletas o patatas, *envoltorio* es una palabra perfecta. De hecho, en este caso no hablaría de *envase*. El *envoltorio* se caracteriza por no ser rígido.


----------



## heidita

En realidad la palabra_ envoltorio_ incluye "la cosa o cosas envueltas". De todas formas, cuando pienso en envoltura, pienso en papel de regalo, por dar un  ejemplo. No me parece adecuado en el sentido de "envase".
*



envoltorio.
(De envuelto).

1. m. Cosa o cosas envueltas.
2. m. envoltura (‖ capa exterior que cubre natural o artificialmente una cosa).
3. m. envoltura (‖ aspecto exterior de alguien o algo).
		
Click to expand...

*


----------



## karunavera

Pero me acuerdo que en la peli "Crimen perfecto" el protagonista habla de "el *envoltorio* de un bombon"....En italiano corresponde all'*incarto *di un cioccolatino, que es el tema de este hilo, por supuesto!!


----------



## heidita

Karu, en el caso de un caramelo o un bombón sí hablaríamos de una envoltorio , pero no de un cartón de leche, bolsa de patatas...ya se ha dicho antes.


----------

